# Angeln am Ebro



## Rene_Harburg (27. Oktober 2012)

#hHallo Boardies !!
Ich heiße Rene,bin 26 Jahre alt und komme aus Hamburg.
Nachdem ich letztes Jahr ein paar mal im Donau Delta in Rumänien und der Ukraine angeln war möchte ich nun an den Ebro.

Wir sind drei Personen und wollen auf eigene Faust mit dem Auto nach Spanien. Durch Tips aus dem Netz und Literatur erfährt man oft schon 50% von allem was man braucht,den Rest erfragt man sich beim lokalen Angeldealer und bei den einheimischen sowie in lokalen Foren. Das hat bislang prima funktioniert und der Vorteil ist das man immens viel geld sparen kann wenn man auf ein all-inklusive Angebot verzichtet.

 Nach meiner bisherigen Recherche hat sich Mequinenza als ein sehr interessanter Spot herausgestellt da dort je nach Wetterverhältnissen/Beißlaune zwischen dem Ober bzw Unterstau des Ebro Roja ausgewählt werden kann.

Mein Plan ist es hier nun erstmal einiges an Recherche zu betreiben und hoffentlich ein paar Infos von den Erfahrenen Ebro Anglern im Board zu bekommen. |rolleyes

Wenn wir dann erstmal dort sind würden wir ein Tagebuch machen so das auch zukünftig der ein oder andere davon profitieren kann und es hoffentlich unterhaltsam ist.

Hier mal meine Fragen für den Anfang:

Was haltet ihr von dem Spot? Zu überlaufen? Bessere Ideen?

Schonmal jemand von euch unten gewesen???


Viele Grüße aus derzeit Dänemark :m

*Hier die bisherige Planung:*
Anreise: _Passat 3C Kombi mit Dachbox_
Anzahl: _3 Personen_
Datum: _zwischen Ende Juni und Ende Juli_
Dauer:_ 7 Tage_
Ort: _Mequinenza_
Angelort:_ bevorzugt oberer Stausee_
Unterkunft:_ steht noch aus aber FeWo_
Guiding:_ JA aber nur 1-2 Tage_
Boot:_ JA eigenes Schlauchboot oder vor Ort gemietet je nach Preis (warte auf Angebot)_
Zielfische:_ Waller,Karpfen,Flussbarsch,Schwarzbarsch_
Bevorzugte Methoden Waller: _Pellet oder Calamaris vom Ufer,oder Spinnfischen vom Boot_
Bevorzugte Methoden karpfen:_ Partikel + Boilie_

_Sobald die Reiseplanung abgeschlossen ist befassen wir uns hier mit Tackle,Zubehör,Köder,Ausrüstung,Genehmigung,Anfahrt,Örtliche Gegebenheiten etc. Also könnte im idealfall am Ende eine Art "to Do" und "checkliste" fürs ebroangeln dabei rauskommen... Mal sehen wie`s wird  _


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Das erste Mal in Spanien auf Waller ohne Kenntnisse vom Gewässer hört sich nach "Hit and hope" an. Wo genau in Mequinenza wollt ihr angeln? Mir fallen auf Anhieb mehrere Spots ein.
btw. .. was man im Internet erfährt, sind nur die theoretischen 50%; vor Ort sieht es je nach Wetter und Wasser anders aus.

Ich will euch den Trip nicht madig machen; ganz im Gegenteil! Ich wünsche euch nur Dicke! Aber ganz ohne Hilfe vor Ort wird das nicht einfach.


----------



## Rene_Harburg (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Ich weiß das klingt abenteuerlustig und evtl sogar naiv aber bedenke wir haben ein halbes Jahr zeit zu vorbereitung und dank GPS und guten anglerischen Sinnen ist das angeln dort auch nicht anders als an jedem anderen Gewässer.
Gedacht hatte ich bezüglich der Stelle an Oberstau (zB Madridplatz) bzw Unterstau bei zuviel Wind etc in den kleinen Buchten wo man die Köder auch gut abspannen kann.
Das uns die Fische nicht an den Haken springen ist klar, das wir mit Guide wahrscheinlich erfolgreicher wären auch. Evtl nehmen wir uns vor Ort auch für einen Tag nen Guide jedoch wollen wir kein All-Inklusive Paket im Welscamp mit 24 std guiding,Vollpension etc. Das Budget inkl Anreise ist unter dem was das Welscamp sonst allein pro person kostet.
Einige werden jetzt sagen "dann spart noch ein Jahr" - Ich habe so etwas schon mehrmals gemacht und bin äußerst zuversichtlich. Ob der 2m+ Waller dabei sein wird ist fraglich aber zander sowie karpfen werden sicher ans Band gehen da wir alle drei Erfahrene Angler,besonders Spinnfischer sind. Jeder Wels ist Bonus :m
@ Christian: wenn dir mehrere Stellen einfallen dann wäre es klasse wenn du die Offenbarst, festgelegt haben wir uns ja noch nicht.

Danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Lommel (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Hallo, da habt ihr euch was vorgenommen. Zuerst einmal habt ihr ein Problem dass Ihr ohne Boot da unten seid. Ich weiss gar nicht ob man die überhaupt tagesweise mieten kann. Macht euch darüber erst mal schlau. Abspannen geht jedenfalls nicht da der lebende Köderfisch in Mequinenza verboten ist. Es wird sehr viel dort kontrolliert! Mequinenza hat aber eine Uferpromenade wo auf jeden Fall gut gefangen wird. Die Unmengen an Pellets die dort angefüttert werden machens möglich. Zur Frage ob es da überlaufen ist: Ja!
Ich würde vorschlagen dass Ihr euch erst einmal über die Preise in den ansässigen Camps informiert.


----------



## fenmaus (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

_*Hallo,
bevor ihr nach Spanien fahren wollt ,würde ich mich direkt dort  Erkundigen was alles erbaubt ist, da in letzter Zeit einiges im Umbruch  ist. Zum Beispiel ist am Ebro-Fluß der Köderfisch ob Tod oder lebend  verboten,nur Kunstköder erlaubt,auch an einigen Seen ist der lebendige  Köderfische verboten. *_ *Ja kontrolliert wird sehr streng. Angelgeräte werden an Ort und Stelle einbehalten und einer saftigen Geldstrafe.*
*Gruß
 *


----------



## chxxstxxxx (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Deswegen sind das die theoretischen 50% der Informationen. Im Camp anrufen, informieren und buchen. Alles andere ist in meinen Augen sinnbefreit; außer man kennt jemanden vor Ort bzw. kennt sich am/im Gewässer aus.


----------



## Rene_Harburg (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Danke schonmal für die Infos. Schlauchboot mit e-motor haben wir. Haben sonst auch möglichkeit das vor Ort zu bekommen abhängig vom preis der noch aussteht werden wir unseres mitnehmen oder eines mieten.
Das mit dem toten Köfi habe ich schon mitbekommen,ebenfalls das karpfen nicht mehr als köfi verwendet werden dürfen. Aber ein komplettes Köderfisch verbot am gesamten Ebro ist mir neu. Auf welche Quelle berufst du dich dabei?


----------



## Lommel (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Schlauchboot ist ja gut und schön aber guck mal auf die Bilder. Das ist das typische Ebroufer. [/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

Ihr braucht für lange Ansitze schon etwas bequemeres. Ansonsten Ufer Mequinenza, Pellets an der Haarmontage, fertig. Nicht der Bringer aber wems gefällt...


----------



## Rene_Harburg (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Habt ihr denn neuigkeiten bezüglich des Köderfisch verbots? Das wäre ja ein absoluter Showstopper


----------



## nostradamus (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Hallo, 

es kommt stark darauf an wo du angeln willst!


----------



## Rene_Harburg (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Stausee riba roja um mequinenza. Habe bei bavarian guiding erfahren das im katalonischen teil auch lebendige köfis erlaubt sind. Bitte jemand der sich auskennt ein bisschen Klarheit in die wirre Gesetzeslage zu bringen


----------



## Bassattack (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Hallo ,das fischen mit Lebenden Köderfisch ist im ganzen Ebro verboten ,ob in Catalunien oder Aragon,was natürlich Bavarian Guide sagt ob das der warheit entspricht|uhoh: ,semtliche gesätze die seit 17April beschlossen worden sind ,findet man auf der Seite von (Departamento de agricultura ramaderia y Pesca) hirbei handelt es sich um Gesetze die In Spanien seit 5 März 2012 beschlossen worden sind ,und am 17 April 2012 100% in kraft trettet,wenn die Guardia Civil oder die (Forestals ) Kntrollieren und man fischt mit lebenden Lauben, Karauschen,karpfen,oder  Aal auf Wels bekommt mann richtig ärger,kontrolliert wird streng und die straffen sind sehr hoch da muss ich Lommel nur recht geben.

Sogar ein mindestmass für Zander ist beschlossen worden.

Achso die Quellen sind zuversichtlich und entsprechen der 100% genauichkeit ich bin Spanier und bin 3-4 mal im Jahr den Ebro vom Delta bis nach Zaragossa denn ebro unsicher am machen.

Was natürlich ein Kronisches Problem der meisten Guides am Ebro stausee  betrifft ,das viele damit nicht klar kommen ,das natürlich auch verständlich ist so viele Jahre durfte mann allles machen warum jetzt aufeinmal,denoch steht im ersten vordergrund der Fischbestant und darum geht es im eigentlichen! nach Vielen Jahren wurde von Turisten alles mitgenommen ob Zander von 30cm oder schwarzbarsche von gerade mal 25cm es wurde alles  mittgenommen .

Gruss Mario:m


----------



## bigfish09 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Ein Freund von mir arbeitet als Guide am Ebro.Seit April ist der lebende Köderfisch verboten.Überall dort unten!!!!
Sogar dürfen offiziel nur noch Sardinen als Köderfisch benutzt werden.Usw,usw.
Die machen immer neue Gesetze da unten.Warum ist jedem schleihaft.
Ich würde dir empfehlen ein Haus mit Boot zu mieten.
Kenne jedemenge Anbieter.
Wenn du Interesse hast kann ich dir mal meine Tel.Nr. schicken.Dann können wir mal reden.
Schreib mir dann ne PN.
Ist besser als alles zu schreiben.
Fahren übriegens nächstes Jahr im Okt wieder runter


----------



## nostradamus (1. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Hallo,
  die Info überrascht mich natürlich etwas, da ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass der Köfi lebend in dem Gebiet rund um das Camp von Andrees Angelreisen erlaubt ist. Sie haben damit recht gut geworben. Das der Köfi im Oberen See verboten ist, habe ich mitbekommen. 

  Bitte um kurze Erklärung …

Häuser
wie teurer ist eine kleine ferienwohnung incl Boot ca?


  Danke

  Nosta


----------



## bigfish09 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Warum immer noch mit lebendem Köderfisch geworben wird weiß ich nicht.
Wenn du über Google mal Ebro eingibst kriegst du genug Infos über Preise.
Ich kann hier keine Preise bekannt geben weil wenn ich jemanden vermittel es billiger ist da ich jede Menge Leute da unten kenne.


----------



## Rene_Harburg (2. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Ok, also Lebendiger Köderfisch ist verboten. Kapiert 
Du sagst `"eigentlich" dürfen nur sardinen als Köfi benutzt werden. Was bedeutet das? Karpfen und zander als Köfi sind verboten soweit ich weiß aber was ist mit Brasse/güster/krausche etc??? Tot natürlich.
Sehr ärgerlich dieses Kochtopfangeln aber es gibt nunmal einige Eurpäische regionen wo das gang und Gebe ist. War ein Jahr mehrmals im Donau Delta fischen und die einheimischen die mich mitgenommen hatten sind anfangs fast ausgerastet als ich hechte zurück gesetzt hab... Ab 20cm wird alles abgeknüppelt. Was natürlich dazu führt das alle gut erreichbaren gewässer Fischleer sind, das einzige was man dort erbeuten kann sind tonnenweise Schwarzmundgrundeln... Wir sind teilweise bis zu 5 std mit 20-30 knoten durchs delta bis wir einen Angelplatz erreicht hatten und selbst dort war nicht mit ausnahmefischen zu rechnen.


----------



## herrm (2. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Die Aussage ist  falsch ,dass am Ebro nicht mit Köderfisch geangelt werden darf .
Gilt nur für Arragon ,nicht für Katalonien .
Andres-Angelreisen liegt nun mal auf der Katalonischen Seite ,
also macht er nichts falsch, denn dort darf man.


----------



## Rene_Harburg (3. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Verrückte Welt 
Du sagst also in Aragon ist Köderfisch verboten, egal ob tod oder lebendig ?!
In Katalonien sind Köfis erlaubt, Tod oder lebendig?


----------



## bigfish09 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Ob das mit der katalonischen Seite stimmt kann ich bald nicht glauben.Mach mich aber heute nochmal schlau.


----------



## Rene_Harburg (3. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Super! Danke dir Bigfish


----------



## Rene_Harburg (5. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Hier mal erste Zusammenfassung was die neuen bestimmungen angeht:
- Köderfische ausser Sardine verboten in ganz Aragon -Strafe 60€ pro KöFi
-Im Katalonischen teil sind Köderfische (ausser karpfen und zander) erlaubt. Sogar lebend KöFi erlaubt
-Angeln von 24:00 bis Sonnaufgang verboten
-"Wildes" Campen am Ufer mit oder ohne zeltboden verboten
-Offenes Feuer verboten
-Camp muss min 25m von den Ruten entfernt aufgebaut werden ?!
-Die Kontrolleure fahren Orangene Boote

Evtl. helfen die hier gesammelten Infos ja auch anderen Anglern


----------



## Traumfisch-Fänger (5. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Hi ,

ich war dieses Jahr im katalanischen Teil.

Hier darf man mit lebenden Köfis angeln!!! Auch in der Nacht!


----------



## nostradamus (5. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Hallo,

das hat Rene doch geschrieben! 

Gruß


----------



## Rene_Harburg (5. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

|good:





nostradamus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das hat Rene doch geschrieben!
> 
> Gruß


 ;-)


----------



## Rene_Harburg (5. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Also für uns steht jetzt Mequinenza als zielort fest. Sollten es die Umstände (pegel,Wassertemperatur,Beißlaune) erfordern können wir auf den unteren Teil ausweichen. Der Plan ist aber am oberen Teil zu fischen. Hat jemand Tips zu Spots? Bislang kenne ich natürlich Staumauer,Staumauer rechts an den versunkenen Bäumen und den madridplatz. Wer kann noch ein bisschen ausplaudern???


----------



## nostradamus (5. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Hallo Rene,

bleibt doch einfach unten! Der Großfischbestand ist dort mit abstand am besten! #6

Passt aber auf, ab ca. der zweifinger Bucht braucht ihr andere Lizenzen! 

Nosta


----------



## Rene_Harburg (5. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hallo Rene,
> 
> bleibt doch einfach unten! Der Großfischbestand ist dort mit abstand am besten! #6
> 
> ...


 
Hmm hab ich auch schon öfter gehört, dafür soll die Beissfrequenz ja deutlich niedriger sein als oben...
Sag mal gibts irgendeine karte wo Markante Stellen namentlich bezeichnet sind? zweifingerbucht sagt mir nämlich schon wieder gar nichts...


----------



## nostradamus (5. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

kenne keine Karte! 

Du siehst die Bucht und dir ist klar was gemeint ist! 

Wollt ihr mit Köfi oder Pellets fischen?


----------



## Rene_Harburg (5. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Naja vorwiegend pellets und Calamris wegen der Einschränkungen. Werden die Ruten aber auch mit Köfi bestücken. Müssen halt aufpassen :g


----------



## nostradamus (5. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Pellets sind natürlich ok und leicht zu beschaffen!

Köfis sind schwer zu fangen und daher verzichte ich auf die Masse und gehe eher auf die Klasse! Natürlich gilt dies nur dort, wo es erlaubt ist


----------



## bigfish09 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hallo Rene,
> 
> bleibt doch einfach unten! Der Großfischbestand ist dort mit abstand am besten! #6
> 
> ...




Das ist aber eine wage Aussage.Mitlerweile swerden am oberen See genau so große Fische gefangen wie am unteren.
Und am oberen See ist die Beißfrequenz viel höher.
Mit 3 Mann in 7 Std. 21 Welse,wovon 12 über 2m waren.Der größte 2,34m.


----------



## nostradamus (6. November 2012)

Hallo,

wer fängt im oberen See soviele Fische in kurzer Zeit? Diese Frage sollte man sich stellen!


----------



## bigfish09 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer fängt im oberen See soviele Fische in kurzer Zeit? Diese Frage sollte man sich stellen!




ja das ist möglich.Ist natürlich nicht standard aber es geht.
Da ich quasi täglich weiß was wann wo geht ist es natürlich etwas einfacher.
Aber auch das Zanderfischen und Karpfenangeln geht am oberen See viel besser als am unteren.
@Rene

Wenn du ein Zelt ohne Boden aufstellst sagt keiner was.


----------



## Rene_Harburg (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*



bigfish09 schrieb:


> ja das ist möglich.Ist natürlich nicht standard aber es geht.
> Da ich quasi täglich weiß was wann wo geht ist es natürlich etwas einfacher.
> Aber auch das Zanderfischen und Karpfenangeln geht am oberen See viel besser als am unteren.
> @Rene
> ...


 
Also wenn du uns zu gegebener Zeit mit deinem Insider Wissen versorgst wäre das natürlich hammer Geil 

Das mit dem Zelt ohne Boden Klingt gut, kann man wenigstens nen Nubrolly aufbauen um etwas schatten zu bekommen und Wind geschützt zu sein.

Wie gesagt, primär gehen wir oben angeln ausser es ändert sich irgendwas an den Bedingungen.
Leute ich hab soooooo Bock drauf !!! :m

Diese Woche setzen wir den Termin endgültig fest !!!

Ich weiß es gibt dazu schon etliche Beiträge im Forum aber wie Eingangs erwähnt soll hier ja alles in einem Thread zusammengefasst sein.

Also erneut möchte ich das Thema Tackle aufgreifen.
Ich werde mir neue Ruten und Rollen speziell zum Welsfischen zulegen. Ich will natürlich keine Unsummen ausgeben und denke daher an die Unicat Warlock Rolle oder die Penn Slammer sowie Unicat oder Black Cat Ruten. 100-150€ pro Kombi. 
Stabile Rutenhalter aus Edelstahl werden noch gebaut (kumpel hat ne Stahlbau Firma) und als Schnurr hatte ich an eine 35er Geflocht gedacht.

Hat irgendjemand einen Tip zur Ausrüstung? Speziell zur Schnurr?

Einer der Mitfahrer überlegt mit seiner Karpfenausrüstung auch auf Waller zu fischen. 3.5 lbs ruten mit Baitrunner US 6000 und 35er geflecht. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

"Sagt keiner was" kann böse ins Auge gehen. Nicht nach dem richten was geduldet wird, sondern daran was erlaubt ist. Die Strafen in Spanien fallen teilweise ziemlich drastisch aus (wie auch in Italien und Frankreich).


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Mit Karpfenruten gezielt auf Waller? Mit 35er Geflochtener? In Spanien? Na viel Spaß; werden kurze Drills. 60er Geflochtene (auch wenn jetzt einige aufschreien die schonmal einen Waller gefangen haben). Dazu 950SSM und taugliche Ruten.. und nicht den Schrott den einige Hersteller mit "Catfish" versehen oder animalische Namen wie "Black Bull" haben.
150€ pro Kombi ist unrealistisch; rechne mit 200€ und dann noch die Kleinteile dazu.


----------



## bigfish09 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*



christian36 schrieb:


> "Sagt keiner was" kann böse ins Auge gehen. Nicht nach dem richten was geduldet wird, sondern daran was erlaubt ist. Die Strafen in Spanien fallen teilweise ziemlich drastisch aus (wie auch in Italien und Frankreich).




Ist so.Wenn du ein Zelt ohne Boden aufstellst sagt keiner was.Und ein Nubrolly ist ja fast wie ein Schirm.Da kommt sowie so nix.Du darfst nur keine Ruten mehr ab 24 Uhr im Wasser haben,dann kanns teuer werden.

@Rene
Ruf mich nochmal an wegen der ausrüstung.Ist einfacher als schreiben


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

War nicht explizit auf das Zelt bezogen, sondern allgemein gesagt. Aber ihr werdet schon wissen was ihr macht.


----------



## nostradamus (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Hallo,

Rolle
Nehmt paar euro in die Hand und kauft was ordentliches! 
Momentan Penn 950er für 70 Euro (Beachte die Diskussion "Qualität der Rolle")

Ruten
Paar schöne Ruten müssen nicht unsummen kosten! Einfach die Suchfunktion nutzen! 

Schnur
Gebt lieber paar euro mehr aus und kauft was gutes! 

#h


----------



## Rene_Harburg (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Zwei von uns (mich eingenommen) sind ja auch Shon völlig überzeugt Ausrüstung zu kaufen und 150€ pro Kombi ist selbstverständlich ohne Kleinteile gemeint gewesen. Werde mir die penn ssm besorgen. Scheint sehr stabil gebaut zu sein und der Preis ist in der Tat ein Lacher. Rute weiß ich noch nicht so recht, wird definitiv keine askari ;-) aber auch keine umgelabelte zebco black cat. Die dreamfish und die waller Kalle bzw jetzt heist sie ja waller Kralle finde ich ganz interessant.
Bei den schnurrstärken gehen die Meinungen ja weit auseinander... Könnt ihr mal eure Empfehlungen Marke und Dicke abgeben?


----------



## heizer04 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Taffi Tackle unlimited Guiding.das ist die Beste für den Ebro.
Glaubt mir,Penn 950ssm und ne geflochtene 50er.hatten dieses Jahr dort in mequinenza einen Wels von 2,3M.Da bist du dann froh wenn du was vernünftiges in den Händen hast

Gruß Heizer04


----------



## carpforce1 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Power Pro 0,56 mm.
Die SSM ist auch ne gute Wahl.
Bei Ruten kannst du auch zu BC greifen.
Ich bin auch kein Freund dieser Marke aber die Ruten kommen aus der Praxis genauso wie die von Waller Kalle. Die DF big fisch hat sich auch unzählige Male bewährt.


----------



## nostradamus (7. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Hallo,

Eine 50er Schnur am Stau um Mequinenza ist def. nicht geeignet! 
Wir reden hier von Unterwasserhindernissen der extraklasse! Kombinier diese Schnur doch am besten noch mit einem Owner 66St und das Chaos ist vorhergesagt! Das Fischen soll fair sein und sollte nicht den Fisch gefährten! Ein Schnurbruch und die Haken können für den Fisch das ende bedeuten! #q#q

Das wichtige sollte sein, dass der Fisch nicht zu schaden kommt! 

Gruß


----------



## bigfish09 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Also wenn ne 0,50mm Schur nicht reicht will ich nicht mehr angeln gehen.Man sollte schon gute Schnur nehmen.Wir fischen ne 0,45 Stren und hatten noch nie Schnurbruch.
Bei den Haken würde ich dir Partridge empfehlen.Und nicht zu große.
Wie gesagt Rene,kannst dich ja nochmal melden.


----------



## Lommel (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

In Mequinenza gibt es Angelshops die Angelgerät fürs Wallerangeln verleihen. Schau dir erst mal an was dort so für Schnurklassen auf den Rollen liegen, ich kann da den Kollegen Christian nur recht geben. Ich bin meist im Mattaranna zugegen, zum Karpfenangeln und benutze 0,36er Geflochtene 18 Kg Tragkraft. Fahr nicht mit zu hohen Erwartungen, 21 Welse in 7 Stunden, naja. Der See ist riesig, ihr müsst die Fische finden und dann auch fangen und ihr werdet Schneidertage haben (und die sind nicht selten).


----------



## carpforce1 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Ich fische mit der 0,56mm in Deutschland im Totholz und hatte da keine Probleme auch in Italie ist die Schnur im Einsatz und da ist auch eine Menge Holz im Wasser unterwegs.
Es sollte schon eine qualitativ hochwertige Schnur verwendet werde welche eine Entsprechende Abriebsfestigkeit aufweist. Ansonsten gibt es noch die möglichkeit einer Schlagschnur.
Zum ST-66 kann ich nur eines sagen, das ich aufgrund der Verzinkung nicht einsetze. Er verrottet nicht so schnell oder garnicht bei Abriss und der Fisch schleppt den ewig mit sich.
Ausserdem wer verwewndet zum Pelletfischen Drillinge?
Vernünftiger Einzelhaken Größe 0/8 - 0/10 z.B.: Owner SJ41, SSW, Gorilla, Asari BlackTuna.
Auch ein vernünftiges Vorfach ist wichtig und das kann ruhig in 2 mm ausfallen.

Wenn du Angst hast, das der Fisch schaden nimmt dann bleib gleich Daheim! Den Beim fischenn kann alles mögliche passieren was dem Fisch schadet oder zum Tode Führt!


----------



## bigfish09 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

@Rene

Film ist unterwegs 

Bitte mal melden.Wichtig


----------



## nostradamus (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*



bigfish09 schrieb:


> Also wenn ne 0,50mm Schur nicht reicht will ich nicht mehr angeln gehen.Man sollte schon gute Schnur nehmen.Wir fischen ne 0,45 Stren und hatten noch nie Schnurbruch.
> Bei den Haken würde ich dir Partridge empfehlen.Und nicht zu große.
> Wie gesagt Rene,kannst dich ja nochmal melden.



Viel Spaß bei der suche nach einem anderen Hobby! Die Fische wwerden es dir bestimmt danken! #q


----------



## lsski (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Macht bitte ein Foto vom Passar bevor ihr los fahrt.
1 Woche, drei Personen, Angeltackel und Schlauchboot. 

DAS WIRD ENG !

Ansonsten viel Glück und eine Anhängerkupplung kostet nicht die Welt........#h


----------



## bigfish09 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Viel Spaß bei der suche nach einem anderen Hobby! Die Fische wwerden es dir bestimmt danken! #q



Danke #h


----------



## Karpfen1 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Als wir in Spanien zu Gast waren bekamen wir von diversen Leuten und Guides gesagt bzw. bestätigt das die beste Schnur für den Ebro eine 0.6mm AHF Leitner wäre ... was auf alle Fälle der Fall ist, da doch im Wasser vermehrt Scheuerstellen etc. auftreten #c


----------



## Rene_Harburg (9. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung aber war stressig die letzten Tage...
@big Fish: ich Ruf dich morgen mal an wenn ich nen bisschen Luft habe, Termin steht jetzt für die erste Juli Woche 

@nostradamus: 0,50er muss reichen, ob jetzt evtl noch ne 55er ist mir auch Latten aber ich werde nicht mit Drahtseil Fischen und stimme zu das ein Risiko für den fisch immer bleibt aber wer damit ein Problem hat soll zu PETA gehen und nicht angeln fahren... Minimieren will auch ich dieses Risiko aber ausschließen kann man es nie. Desweiteren haben wir ja auch nen Boot um dem fisch hinterher zu fahren...

Der passat wird voll aber mit ner xl dachbox und gutem Willen wird's schon klappen. Haben sonst auch noch nen quashqai. 

Ich hab mir die penn besorgt. Neu für 50€ Stück ist Denk ich nen Bomben Preis. Jetzt hab ich ja noch nen bisschen zeit für Ruten und Kleinteile.


----------



## Rene_Harburg (9. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Achja, vier Ruten waren erlaubt oder?!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (9. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Eine 0,50mm reicht eben nicht. Egal was diverse "ich hab schonmal einen Waller gefangen"-Angler sagen. Wieso fragst Du erst nach Meinungen wenn Du keine andere als Deine hören willst?


----------



## heizer04 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Meine Herren,angle schon seid Jahren auf Waller am Ebro,und das mit 50er geflochtene.habe noch nie einen Waller durch 
Schnurbruch verloren,und da waren Wemser von über Metern bei.
Klar kannste dir ein Abschleppseil dran machen.jeder so wie er Will.#h
Gruß heizer04


----------



## nostradamus (10. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Hallo,

  Christian
  Ich frage mich schon länger, warum du dir das Theater hier antust! 

  Ich
  Ich frage mich gerade auch warum ich mir das antue!

  Ich in Italien
  Vertreter der Devise: „bin der erste am Boot beim Biss und so dünn wie möglich“ aber in Spanien lach …..

  Spanien 
  Ein Drill um Mequinenza, über Bäumen mit 50er Schnur?!
  Schei…. Da stehen Bäume im Wasser!! Ich als Edersee- Angler weiß was das bedeutet! 

  Themenstarter
  Warum fragst du, wenn du nicht hören willst!


----------



## Honiggurami (10. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

50er Für Waller? Jo jo mach ruhig, wir sprechen uns nach dem Urlaub 

Mfg Honiggurami


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Ist irgendwie grotesk. Von Leuten mit Erfahrung wird verlangt/erwartet das sie Tipps geben, aber wenn sie das dann tun, werden sie ignoriert, weil besonders in Spanien hat man ja keine Hindernisse unter Wasser. Die paar Bäume, Steinkanten, Autos und die Häuser die versunken sind, sind ja nicht erwähnenswert. Weil man hat ja ein Boot und kann von da aus Drillen. Nur das man zuerst mal einige Zeit braucht um an die Rute zukommen, den Anhieb zu setzen und das Boot klar zu machen, wird meistens vergessen. Ebenso wird gerne übersehen das der Waller nicht nur von einem weg und zu einem hin schwimmt, sondern das er auch nach unten schwimmen kann. Da hilft auch ein Boot nichts um ihn daran zu hindern, weil bis man _über_ dem Waller ist, ist er schon lange unten.

@Rene_Hamburg / heizer04
Wie viel Waller mit 2m+ hast Du am Ebro schon gedrillt? Einen? Zwei? Fünf? Wer mehr als 20 hat, kann daraus Rückschlüsse ziehen. Der Rest soll sich freuen das er die gefangenen Waller auch landen konnte. Und ich rede jetzt von Waller mit 2m+ und nicht die "Schau mal wie schön sich meine Zanderrute biegt"-Waller mit ~140cm im Mittelwasser vom Boot aus.

Wenn es nicht zu Lasten des Fisches gehen würde, dann würde ich jedem Mal einen kampfstarken 100kg Waller vergönnen.


----------



## heizer04 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Hi
Der größte 2,3M und 86kilo.fahre jetzt seit ca 8jahren dort hin.
2plus könnten es schon 10bis15stück gewesen sein.einer hatte sich sogar mal in so einem olivenstamm verfangen,konnte trotzdem sicher gelandet werden.#h


----------



## heizer04 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Mal ne Frage
Gehst du auch mit einer 0,70 spinnen.die meisten angeln da nicht über 0,40 mm.und letztens,,,ach frag am besten mal den Waller Jörg aus dem Wallerforum der wird dir schon einiges sagen können.er fängt regelmäßig Waller über 2m.und das wie ich weiß mit einer 41er Power pro.
Gruß heizer04


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Ich gehe nur noch zum Spinnfischen und Jörg kenne ich sehr gut. Beim Spinnfischen reicht eine 0,41mm i. d. R. aus, weil man beim Biss "live dabei ist" und dementsprechend schnell reagieren kann. Aber ihr werdet schon wissen was ihr macht. Immerhin habe ich genau so wenig Ahnung wie nostradamus und seele; die empfehlen nämlich auch immer so Stahlseile.. wahrscheinlich aufgrund Ahnungslosigkeit und mangelnder Erfahrung.


----------



## Lommel (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Es ist glaube ich ein Unterschied ob man am RibaRoja oder am Ebro fischt. Wie gesagt Waller ist dort nicht mein Zielfisch und bevor ich angel schaue ich erst mit dem Echolot nach möglichen Hindernissen. Versunkene Olivenbaumplantagen meide ich wie die Pest. Das mieseste Hindernis sind aber die Dreikantmuschelbänke. Wir hatten mal einen Waller von 1,40 als Beifang, der hatte die unangenehme Art seinen Kopf beim Drill in den Boden zu bohren. Das wir Ihn rausbekommen haben war pures Glück. Jetzt stelle man sich das auf einer Muschelbank mal vor. Du ziehst, der Waller zieht zurück und deine Schnur wird (wenn es nicht besagtes Drahtseil ist) schön durchgesägt. Ich sehe ja was die Kollegen so für Schnüre verwenden, also ne 50er ist das nicht.


----------



## Rene_Harburg (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

@nostradamus und Christian: was regt ihr euch denn gleich auf?! 
Ich bin dankbar und freue mich über eure tips und Anregungen, nie habe ich eure Erfahrung in frage gestellt. Also warum so angepisst #c
Man darf sich ja noch selbst einen Kopf machen und muss das denken ja nicht den anderen komplett überlassen. Ich dachte daran noch die ersten 20-25 m ne dicke schnurr vor zu schalten aber werde jetzt wohl die 0,61er nehmen. Dann bin ich auf der sicheren Seite oder?!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Ich rege mich gar nicht (mehr) auf. In Zukunft werde ich solche Threads entweder ignorieren oder nur einmal eine Tackleempfehlung geben, weil es jedes Mal das gleiche Prinzip ist. Zuerst wird nach Empfehlungen gefragt; Leute mit Erfahrung posten dann ihre Ausrüstung die dem Fragesteller zu grob erscheint. Anschließend wird entweder gewartet bis jemand anderes was komplett anderes empfiehlt, das zwar nichts taugt aber dem Fragesteller besser gefällt und das wird dann genommen.
Wenn ich jetzt auf Deine Frage mit der 25m dickeren Schlagschnur antworte, dann posten mind. fünf Leute die schonmal einen Waller gefangen haben, genau das Gegenteil. Das ist nicht nur hier, sondern in jedem Forum so. Ich hab weder Zeit, noch Lust zu missionieren.


----------



## Rene_Harburg (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Ja aber Christian wie die sagst das ist in jedem Forum so. Man diskutiert,gibt tips und Ratschläge.
Du sollst nicht missionieren aber ich habe diese Diskussion bisher noch nicht geführt also sollte es mir doch wohl erlaubt sein skeptisch zu sein und Sachen zu hinterfragen. Schließlich ist besonders das tackle auch sehr viel glaubensfrage wie du sicherlich zustimmst. 
Also nochmal ich nehme mir die Ratschläge ja gerne an aber wenn es schon stört das ich nicht zu allem ja und Amen Sage dann spar dir die Antwort.
Ich werde wie gesagt nun auf eure schnurrempfehlung hören und die penn ssm 9500 habe ich mir bereits zweimal zugelegt. So langsam schaue ich mich nach Ruten um. Kleinteile und Haken scheint ja auch noch ein Riesen Thema sein aber dazu dann später ;-)


----------



## Jose (11. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

oooch nö, da haben wir solche angelgrößen an Board, und die zerreiben sich so in nickeligkeiten...

muss, sollte nicht sein.
hielte den trööt lesenswerter und hilfreicher für 'anfänger'.
ist schön, von erfahrungen anderer profitieren zu können, erfahrungen macht man aber selber. kommt sicher noch "...ach hätte ich doch auf den gehört",mag sich derjenige dann freuen und "siehste" nicken.

dazu wirds aber nicht kommen, wenn hier so weiter genickelt wird.
lasst es also, postet und wenn jemand anderer meinung ist, dann ist er es eben. interessiert das jemanden, der weiß, dass er recht hat?

*kommt also runter.
sagt der MOD.*


----------



## Rene_Harburg (12. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Stimmt.


----------



## Rene_Harburg (17. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Sooo, es hat sich wieder etwas getan...
Rollen sind Penn Spinfisher und als Ruten entweder die 
-DAM MAD CAT Lake 3,05m 180-360gr WG
-Cormoran Bull Fighter 3,00m 80-320gr WG
-Spro Hardliner 3,00m 150-300gr WG

Ich gebe Bescheid sobald ich was bestellt habe. Es gibt sicherlich noch bessere Ruten aber jeder legt auf unterschiedliche Dinge wert wenn es um die Rutenauswahl geht. Ich möchte ungern einen Glasfiber Knüppel nehmen und diese Ruten entsprechen recht gut meinen Vorstellungen. Besonders die DAM ist interessant.

Zu unserer Reise sei gesagt das wir nun auch guiding für einen tag sowie ein Boot für die ganze Zeit haben. Somit müssen wir unser paddelbötchen nicht mitschleppen. Auch OK! :m

Mich wunderts das anscheinend niemand mit Tauwurmbündeln dort angelt. Woran liegt das? Ist doch eigentlich nen ganz guter Köder oder nicht?! #c


----------



## Rene_Harburg (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Tackle ist Ausgewählt:

Kollege 1: Penn 950 SSM, DAM MAD CAT River 3,00m, Leitner Dynacast Super Cat 0,60

Kollege 2: Shimano Baitrunner 12000, Unicat Destroyer 2 3,00m, Schnurr wahrscheinlich auch die Leitner

Ich: Penn 950SSM, DAM MAD CAT White Deluxe 3,20m oder MAD CAT River je nachdem was der Geldbeutel hergibt, Schnurr bin ich mir noch nicht 100% sicher evtl die Tuf Line XP 0,59 oder auch die Leitner.

Wie wurde denn letzten Sommer gefangen? Lief es gut?
Viele Grüße


----------



## fraibeuter (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Hallo,
da wir vom 6.4 bis 14.4 dieses Jahr (nächster Monat) zum Ebro
fahren werden, holt man sich ja massig Info`s aus dem Netz.

Wer weiß genau WAS nun alles erlaubt ist, oder nicht.
Mal heißt es gar kein Köderfisch mehr oder nur tot. Oder ja die Lauben dürfen ran, oder auch mal wieder nicht.
Darf nur unten nicht oben.
Calamares muß ran, oder darf auch mal wieder nicht.
Würmer vorher betäuben|kopfkrat oder auch mal wieder nicht!

Wir sind nicht gerade die begeisterten Pelletangler, aber wenn nichts anderes erlaubt ist, oder mal wieder doch. Aber nur woanders.
Ich habe schon keinen durchblick mehr.

Da unser Campguru sich mit Aussagen zurückhält auf die Art
"Schaun mer ma" poste ich es nun ma hier.

Unser Camp: Welscamp Matarrana, mittlerer Stausee Riba Roja

Wer weiß denn nun genau was es mit den Ködern auf sich hat.

Vieleicht kennt einer die Gesetzes Seite in Spanien?

DANKE


----------



## Cyprinoid (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Hallo fraibeuter!

Wir sind zur selben Zeit im gelobten Land, (Vom 09.-16.04)
auch am oberen Stausee bei Caspe.

Tja viel kann ich dir leider auch nicht dazu sagen da ich viel wiedersprüchliches höre und mir jeder was anderes sagt.

Es scheint allerdings tatsächlich so zu sein das der köderfisch, ob tod oder lebendig, verboten ist......


----------



## fraibeuter (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Ebro*

Nun ja,
wir werden uns mal Überraschen lassen......

Nehmen auf jedenfall Tackle für`s Köfi angeln mit.

Habe mich bereits auf den Spanischen Gesetzesseiten herrumgetrieben / informiert, aber irdgendwie gibt es keine Konkreten Aussagen. Es wird mal so mal so ausgelegt.

Vielleicht gibt es auch den berühmten "Nasenfaktor" auf dem Wasser.
Also immer recht freundlich.


----------

